# What is your opinion of fixed vs non fixed weights for shark rigs?



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

I've been having my weights fixed directly to my swivel between my weed wacker and steel leaders, and I have been having a ton of really short runs then they drop it. I'm wondering if maybe when they feel the resistance from the weight they spit out, what do you guys think? Would it be better to let it slide down the line?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

We have always let them slide, more so from laziness. 

Have you ever tried free bricks? Tie the bait to a brick or natural block or something with twine, shark takes the bait and cuts the twine and is now free of any weight.

You lose your brick/rock/stone though


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Fixed weights don't work for Sharks. You need a sliding trace. I make mine at least 20'. When he feels the weight, he is already hooked.
I run my leaders with 10 to 12' of cable or wire, then the mono sliding trace. 400 lb minimum.
Granted, that's 30 feet of leader you will have to handline, but it works.
I use claw weights made of copper pipe and grounding wire.
When he hits the end of his run. Its Over.
If its small Black tips, They will do the same thing. I hate those little bastards. I'm going to eat a few of them, the next time I get a chance.
Fast short run and then they drop it or they got your bait.
Using Rays will help. It is too tough for them to do a smash and grab.


----------



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

If you're talking about casting leaders then with the fixed weight you want to keep drag loose. throw it out tighten your line then loosen the drag. But with yakked baits the 2 responses above are on point.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Shark Hunter said:


> Fixed weights don't work for Sharks. You need a sliding trace. I make mine at least 20'. When he feels the weight, he is already hooked.


I take it you have never tried a mousetrap leader? I find myself using sliding trace more often than not, especially when targeting larger shark. The mousetrap has it's place and works like a champ on smaller baits though.


----------



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure what I use is the mouse trap method, but I'm definitely about to change it. I paddle my baits out, I use 15' of steel leader to swivel which the weight Is attatched to, and then 15' of heavy mono to the main line. Also, how long do you guys usually wait to set the bail when a shark is making a run?


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

With the mouse trap make sure you are using a circle hook and move. The idea is that the shark takes the bait and when it has enough pressure it releases the weight (best to use spider weights for this setup) and the heavy mono that you have stretched out "snaps" back providing just enough pressure to set the hook. When using this design use a loose drag and a small bait, there is no need to set the hook or wait to increase drag once it starts running it's hooked or your bait is gone. 

On a sliding weight I normally use break away weights. I will have 6-10' of cable (I know people say to use 1.5 times the length of the shark you are targeting, I haven't lost enough gear to justify that) to a swivel. Then from that swivel about 15-20' of heavy mono or weed-eater line. On this line I put a small snap swivel that will slide the length of it. I will tie think 12-20# regular fishing line around a brick and then create a loop that goes on to the sliding swivel. The idea here is that when a shark takes your bait it is able to move w/out feeling any resistance. Once the sliding swivel hits the end of your leader the light line holding the brick will break and you have direct link from your pole to the shark. Depending on bait size and location I will let them run anywhere from 5 seconds on up to 30. 

If any of this is confusing just let me know and I will try to explain. I would snap a picture, but I sold all of my shark gear last year... Was a blast for a few years, few more years of having a good time putting other people on big shark and seeing their faces but I just don't have the time anymore


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

20/0 Mustad, 480 lb Cable and 400lb Mono sliding trace with Rosco 600Lb Swivel and stainless thimbles. All Double crimped with copper crimps.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you for the picture, exactly what I was trying to describe. If you don't want to spend the big money on cable and mono go to Lowes and you can get cable for at least 1/2 the cost and weed-eater line for the heavy mono section. Only thing different from your leaders and what I used to use is the hook, I stuck with Owner 12/0-16/0 depending on bait size. Funny looking back, I would go to Lowes to save the money on leader material then turn around and spend that money I saved on more expensive hooks >.<


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

A 500' spool of Cable costs me $55. I run different hooks too. This was just the picture I had handy.


----------

